# Let us dial directly to our boxes, no more of this web site junk.



## j2w2 (Feb 25, 2003)

So, we have a networked TiVo, great. Can we get directly to our own boxes and have the exact interface we would see if we were sitting right in front of it, al Slingbox? NO
Can we make changes that take effect right away? NO
Do we care about using our small, teeny tiny cell phone screens and thumbtastic pain inducing keypads to alter our TiVos? Well, not I for sure and can't imagine anyone else who is 'chomping at the bit' for this either, at least not as much as for TiVoToGo for the Mac!
Let me guess, TiVo wants to get some of the press from 'BlackBerry thumb' and hopes to rename the condition to TiVo thumb?

Think about what your customers would actually find useful just like you did in creating the TiVo in the first place.

We want HD.
We want 5.1 audio.
We want decent HD recording times without paying through the nose for it.
We want to watch recored shows on our laptops, PCs, Macs, iPods, etc, etc, etc.
We want faster video dumping, what's up with 1x? If we wanted to dump in real time, we would still be using the VCR.

I have been paying for TiVo service for a year while no longer using TiVo because of the omission of the above items. I want TiVo to succeed and I want it to be usefull and keep up with the times. God help us if we have to use a friggin Microsoft OS to host our PVRs in the future.

Ok, end of my rant but seriously, what's the hold up with these things? Don't tell me no one hasn't come up with these ideas?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Making changes via the web would be cool, I agree. Maybe some day ...

As for "accessing" your networked TiVo, have you tried the https interface? Point your browser to https://{your TiVo IP} and login as user 'tivo' with your MAK as the password. That'll take you to a web-based Now Playing List and you can download shows from there. With some creative port-forwarding, you can make that accessible over the internet (just beware of your TOS agreement with sharing recordings outside of your household).

This interface is also how you can do things like this.


----------



## j2w2 (Feb 25, 2003)

True, I have done that but, I also mostly use my Mac, sick of my PC, so I can't do anything with the .Tivo file from there and even if something could be done with it, we can't talk about that here. ;-)


----------



## jikan11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I too would LOVE to see a web interface where we could delete shows, setup easy recording times, modify season passes, tivo recommendations, etc without having to be sitting in front of Tivo. Sometimes I forget to extend the "delete time" of a show I haven't watched, by the time I remember it's been deleted. If I could log into a web interface and control my tivo that would be awesome. 

I used to be a customer of ReplayTv, they had an excellent Web interface, wish Tivo would catch up.


----------

